
NYT: Trump Endorses Turkish Military Operation in Syria, Shifting U.S. Policy - nickpinkston
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/07/us/politics/trump-turkey-syria.html
======
nickpinkston
Screwing over (and killing many of) our Kurdish allies who fought so long and
hard against authoritarian states, and were actually winning.

I can't wait to see this fucker impeached...

